# Dad finally got his wings



## DeniseJP (May 3, 2010)

Dad got his angel wings about an hour ago... I woke up to the sound of rain and my brother-in-law came in that moment to tell me he passed... the hospice nurse just came to confirm it.

Thank you to all who kept Dad and my family in your prayers - it means a lot.

:group:

Denise


----------



## hartleybun (May 3, 2010)

:hug::hug:i am so sorry to read this. xx


----------



## kirsterz09 (May 3, 2010)

sorry to hear this, my prayers are with you and your family. ray:


----------



## pamnock (May 3, 2010)

So sorry Denise . . .


----------



## jcottonl02 (May 3, 2010)

I'm so sorry. My thoughts are with you all now.

Jen


----------



## cheryl (May 3, 2010)

Oh i'm so sorry Denise


----------



## RandomWiktor (May 3, 2010)

*massive hug* I'm so sorry Denise. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## JimD (May 3, 2010)

I'm so sorry. 

Although no words can really help to ease your loss, just know that you are very close in every thought and prayer.

:hug2:


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 3, 2010)

I am so sorry you are in my thoughts.


----------



## Fancy77 (May 3, 2010)

(((HUGS))))


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 3, 2010)

It sounds like you have made peace with the thought that your father has moved on to a better place. I am sure he knew he was surrounded by love in his final days.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 3, 2010)

I'm so sorry, Denise. Now, tho, he's flying like that bird in the song he loves so much...


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 3, 2010)

:hug: I'm so sorry Denise. I will keep you and your family in my thoughts.


----------



## Saffy (May 3, 2010)

So sorry to hear this ... loving vibes x


----------



## JadeIcing (May 3, 2010)

So sorry. *hugs*


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 3, 2010)

Sorry Denise


----------



## DeniseJP (May 3, 2010)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> I'm so sorry, Denise. Now, tho, he's flying like that bird in the song he loves so much...



He passed as my brother in law put it on for him... he can be free now.

Denise


----------



## coolbunnybun (May 3, 2010)

Im very sorry Denise. I will send my prayers for all of you.ray:ray:


----------



## Happi Bun (May 3, 2010)

I'm sorry for your loss, Denise. :hug1


----------



## DeniseJP (May 3, 2010)

Thank you everyone...

Denise


----------



## DeniseJP (May 3, 2010)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> It sounds like you have made peace with the thought that your father has moved on to a better place. I am sure he knew he was surrounded by love in his final days.



Yes, I did. He never wanted to be bedridden and a burden... he was too strong and stubborn for that.

He had a lot of love... even made peace with my mom, who forgave him as well.

The experience was as intense as welcominga new baby into the world...I am just grateful I got to share in his last days.

My sister had me read a book called Many Lives, Many Masters by Brian Weiss, MD and it was a life changing read for us.

Again, many thanks to all for your prayers. I am so lucky and grateful.

Denise


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 3, 2010)

[[Huge Hugs]] I'm sure the next few days will be extremely difficult for your family as you prepare for his final arrangements. I will continue to keep you in my thoughts.


----------



## hln917 (May 3, 2010)

I'm so sorry Denise, my condolences to you and your family.


----------



## DeniseJP (May 4, 2010)

We are doing OK... wake tomorrow; funeral Thursday. The funny thing is I know physically he is not here but in his yard there are tons of "forget-me-not" flowers coming up in the lawn - took a picture of them on my phone so when I figure out how to post it I will... I will think about him and there was a break in the clouds here and the wind picked up gently... he's definitely here in spirit. 

Denise


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (May 5, 2010)

((hugs)) sorry to hear Denise xxxxxx


----------



## DeniseJP (May 7, 2010)

And, it is over - he is in his resting place... family and friends have gone home and I am headed home to get rabbit and horse therapy.

Denise


----------



## cheryl (May 7, 2010)

*DeniseJP wrote: *


> I am headed home to get rabbit and horse therapy.


The best therapy in the world..


----------



## JimD (May 7, 2010)

:hug1


----------



## DeniseJP (May 9, 2010)

Yes... home again - cleaned cages... and Segal greeted me as only a buck can... just like a spin art machine he started whirling and before I knew it, he caught me right in the face...:censored2:

Denise


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 9, 2010)

I am so sorry.

Dave


----------



## Bassetluv (May 10, 2010)

:hug1ray:


----------

